# March 22-23 (Monday-Tuesday) Mount Snow



## SkiMangoJazz (Mar 18, 2010)

So now the forecast is calling for showers both days in West Dover.  Anyone think that it might be snow on the mountain?


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 18, 2010)

Trying to time not one but two systems combining over the area early next week--a cold front from the northwest and low pressure from the southwest.  Timing will be all over the place...not to mention snow levels.  Mixing possible through Monday with the chance of it ending as some snow Monday night/Tues.


----------



## SkiMangoJazz (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks Winn.  I'm taking a 2 day certification exam Monday and Tuesday at Mount Snow, should be interesting.  Yesterday they were forecasting teens Monday night, now the forecast isn't so cold at night, so at least it won't be a skating rink Tuesday morning.


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 18, 2010)

Earlier this week it looked like the cold front would come through first but now the low should beat it out with warmer air influencing the precip.


----------



## SkiMangoJazz (Mar 19, 2010)

So Winn waddyathink now?  Think on the mountain it might be snow showers on Tuesday?


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 20, 2010)

Timing delayed a bit...Monday watching storm approach with some light rain showers...still a mess on Tuesday...rain with a possible icy mix then changing over to snow late/overnight--a total mixed bag.


----------

